

Ray Ban Virtual Mirror  - wow_sig
http://www.ray-ban.com/india/science/virtual-mirror

======
zsouthboy
\- We are sorry -

Browser error

Your browser is not compatible with the application (supported browsers:
Internet Explorer, Firefox and Chrome)

(Running Opera on OSX.)

EDIT: it's worse than that, read the bottom of the sys requirements: "Note:
The user must have administrator rights to the computer he is using."

So they're installing some shitty Windows-only plugin?

~~~
tzs
I'm impressed by your ability to deduce whether or not a plugin is shitty
based solely on what OS it runs on.

------
jrnkntl
FYI: Only works on Windows (No Mac/Linux love, yet)

I wonder why.

~~~
jonknee
Apparently it's an executable.

<http://www.fittingbox.com/web/en/20-live-technology.php>

------
Zak
Seems to me they could do this in Flash and support things that are not
Windows. I don't feel like rebooting to try this, even though I'm sure it's a
cool example of face tracking.

------
benreyes
What is this built in? And does it use any Open Source libraries.

I know that you can do facial tracking in OpenFrameworks.

------
iwwr
_\- We are sorry - Browser error Your browser is not compatible with the
application (supported browsers: Internet Explorer, Firefox and Chrome)_

------
klbarry
Very cool, but execution didn't work for me and made me very frustrated.

